# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Δεν ξέρω τι έχω πάθει...

## Κύκνος

Έχει μέρες που κοιμάμαι πολύ λίγες ώρες τη νύχτα και στην αρχή δεν έδωσα σημασία αλλά όσο πάει και χειροτερεύει... Για παράδειγμα, χθες κοιμήθηκα τα μεσάνυχτα κι είμαι ξύπνια από τις 03:30 κι έχω φρικάρει μες τη νύχτα να μην μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα κι οι άλλοι να κοιμούνται, νιώθω τρομερή μοναξιά και περιμένω πως και πως να ξυπνήσουν, δεν την παλεύω τόσες ώρες...

Πήγα στο γιατρό χθες κι από σήμερα θα ξεκινήσω την ίδια αγωγή αλλά με αλλαγμένες δοσολογίες, μακάρι να με βοηθήσει...

Έχει τύχει σε κανέναν άλλον αυτό; Πώς το αντιμετωπίσατε;

----------


## Yoco Choco

> Έχει μέρες που κοιμάμαι πολύ λίγες ώρες τη νύχτα και στην αρχή δεν έδωσα σημασία αλλά όσο πάει και χειροτερεύει... Για παράδειγμα, χθες κοιμήθηκα τα μεσάνυχτα κι είμαι ξύπνια από τις 03:30 κι έχω φρικάρει μες τη νύχτα να μην μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα κι οι άλλοι να κοιμούνται, νιώθω τρομερή μοναξιά και περιμένω πως και πως να ξυπνήσουν, δεν την παλεύω τόσες ώρες...
> 
> Πήγα στο γιατρό χθες κι από σήμερα θα ξεκινήσω την ίδια αγωγή αλλά με αλλαγμένες δοσολογίες, μακάρι να με βοηθήσει...
> 
> Έχει τύχει σε κανέναν άλλον αυτό; Πώς το αντιμετωπίσατε;


Βασικό παθογνωμονικό στοιχείο της κατάθλιψης είναι το να ξυπνάς 4-5 το πρωι και να μην μπορείς να ξανακοιμηθείς.
Το πάθαινα συνέχεια όταν δούλευα και έπρεπε να πέσω νωρις(12-1)για ύπνο.
Πλέον,παρόλο που παίρνω μινιτράν και ζάναξ το βράδυ,δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ πριν τις 5-6 το πρωί...No more early awakening then.
Τί αγωγή ακολουθείς και με τί παλεύεις,btw?

----------


## Κύκνος

> Βασικό παθογνωμονικό στοιχείο της κατάθλιψης είναι το να ξυπνάς 4-5 το πρωι και να μην μπορείς να ξανακοιμηθείς.
> Το πάθαινα συνέχεια όταν δούλευα και έπρεπε να πέσω νωρις(12-1)για ύπνο.
> Πλέον,παρόλο που παίρνω μινιτράν και ζάναξ το βράδυ,δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ πριν τις 5-6 το πρωί...No more early awakening then.
> Τί αγωγή ακολουθείς και με τί παλεύεις,btw?


Σ' ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου...

Μάλιστα, κατάλαβα...

Εγώ παίρνω αρκετά φάρμακα: abilify, ladose, seroquel, lamictal & anafranil...

Παλεύω με την κατάθλιψη όπως σωστά είπες, την ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή και κάποια ψυχωτικά συμπτώματα...
Εσύ μόνο με την κατάθλιψη;

----------


## Yoco Choco

> Σ' ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου...
> 
> Μάλιστα, κατάλαβα...
> 
> Εγώ παίρνω αρκετά φάρμακα: abilify, ladose, seroquel, lamictal & anafranil...
> 
> Παλεύω με την κατάθλιψη όπως σωστά είπες, την ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή και κάποια ψυχωτικά συμπτώματα...
> Εσύ μόνο με την κατάθλιψη;


Ειλικρινά μετά από τόσα χρόνια δεν έχω ιδέα με τί παλεύω...Κατάθλιψη και αγχώδη διαταραχή λένε οι γιατροί,αλλά αυτοί οι όροι γίνονται ολοένα και πιο ασαφείς για μένα και δεν μ'αρέσουν και οι ταμπέλες.
Πάντως αυτό που παλεύω,το παλεύω με ψεύτικα όπλα(φάρμακα)...και νομίζω σιγά-σιγά διαφαίνεται το ποιός θα κερδίσει...
Εκτός και αν παρέμβει κάποιος από μηχανής θεός και σώσει την κατάσταση...αλλά κρατάω μικρό καλάθι.

Νομίζω θα πρέπει να εξορθολογίσεις λίγο την αγωγή σου...Έχεις το ΟΚ γιατρού γι'αυτά που παίρνεις?...
Ποιά είναι τα κύρια συμπτώματά σου?...Τί βιώνεις?

----------


## Κύκνος

> Ειλικρινά μετά από τόσα χρόνια δεν έχω ιδέα με τί παλεύω...Κατάθλιψη και αγχώδη διαταραχή λένε οι γιατροί,αλλά αυτοί οι όροι γίνονται ολοένα και πιο ασαφείς για μένα και δεν μ'αρέσουν και οι ταμπέλες.
> Πάντως αυτό που παλεύω,το παλεύω με ψεύτικα όπλα(φάρμακα)...και νομίζω σιγά-σιγά διαφαίνεται το ποιός θα κερδίσει...
> Εκτός και αν παρέμβει κάποιος από μηχανής θεός και σώσει την κατάσταση...αλλά κρατάω μικρό καλάθι.
> 
> Νομίζω θα πρέπει να εξορθολογίσεις λίγο την αγωγή σου...Έχεις το ΟΚ γιατρού γι'αυτά που παίρνεις?...
> Ποιά είναι τα κύρια συμπτώματά σου?...Τί βιώνεις?


Καλημέρα, σήμερα είμαι ξύπνια από τις 04:30 αλλά τουλάχιστον αυτή τη φορά είναι λογικό μιας και κοιμήθηκα πολλές ώρες μέσα στη μέρα και νωρίς το βράδυ...

Οκ, δεν είναι ανάγκη να βάζουμε ταμπέλες απλά ήθελα να πάρω μια ιδέα γι' αυτό σε ρώτησα... :)

Εγώ ναι, έχω το ΟΚ γιατρού, αυτός μου τα δίνει... Όμως άλλαξα πρόσφατα και στον καινούριο έχω πάει δυο φορές οπότε θα δούμε, ελπίζω να καλυτερέψουν τα πράγματα... Τον ήξερα από παλιότερα απλά έβλεπα άλλον, είναι μεγάλη ιστορία και δεν είναι της παρούσης...

Κοίτα, είναι δύσκολο να παλέψεις την κατάθλιψη μόνος σου οπότε μην τη βλέπεις τόσο αρνητικά τη λήψη φαρμάκων...
Είσαι άντρας ή γυναίκα; Να ξέρω αν θα λέω μόνος ή μόνη π.χ. :p

Τέλος θέλω να πω ότι το nickname σου μου θυμίζει το λατρεμένο κακάο των παιδικών μου χρόνων! :)

Τα κύρια συμπτώματα μου είναι αρκετά μεγάλη θλίψη ακόμα και χωρίς λόγο, έντονο άγχος πολλές φορές και φόβος/κρίσεις πανικού όταν μένω μόνη για μια μέρα π.χ. στο σπίτι... Την τελευταία φορά άρχισαν να μουδιάζουν τα χέρια μου και τέτοια...

----------


## Yoco Choco

> Καλημέρα, σήμερα είμαι ξύπνια από τις 04:30 αλλά τουλάχιστον αυτή τη φορά είναι λογικό μιας και κοιμήθηκα πολλές ώρες μέσα στη μέρα και νωρίς το βράδυ...
> 
> Οκ, δεν είναι ανάγκη να βάζουμε ταμπέλες απλά ήθελα να πάρω μια ιδέα γι' αυτό σε ρώτησα... :)
> 
> Εγώ ναι, έχω το ΟΚ γιατρού, αυτός μου τα δίνει... Όμως άλλαξα πρόσφατα και στον καινούριο έχω πάει δυο φορές οπότε θα δούμε, ελπίζω να καλυτερέψουν τα πράγματα... Τον ήξερα από παλιότερα απλά έβλεπα άλλον, είναι μεγάλη ιστορία και δεν είναι της παρούσης...
> 
> Κοίτα, είναι δύσκολο να παλέψεις την κατάθλιψη μόνος σου οπότε μην τη βλέπεις τόσο αρνητικά τη λήψη φαρμάκων...
> Είσαι άντρας ή γυναίκα; Να ξέρω αν θα λέω μόνος ή μόνη π.χ. :p
> 
> ...


Γεια!
Για να θυμάσαι το Yoco Choco,θα πρέπει να είμαστε κοντά ηλικιακά...είμαι 33...και άντρας,αν και δεν μου κάθεται καλά αυτή η λέξη, γιατί ψυχοσυναισθηματικά έχω μείνει κάπου στα 8...οπότε ''αγόρι'' μάλλον.
Απ΄την περιγραφή των συμπτωμάτων σου καταλαβαίνω πως δεν έχεις έντονη σωματοποίηση...εντάξει τα μουδιάσματα δεν είναι και τίποτα.
Στην δική μου περίπτωση,αυτό που είναι ανυπόφορο είναι η σωματοποίηση και δευτερευόντως η θλίψη και αυτά που αισθάνομαι γενικότερα...Υπήρχαν περίοδοι που βίωνα θλίψη χωρίς να έχω αυτό το μόνιμο βάρος στο στομάχι και την ναυτία 24/7,και μπορώ να πώ πως την απολάμβανα(την θλίψη)...Να φανταστείς διάβαζα Καρυωτάκη και με έπιαναν τα κλάματα...και μου άρεσε...Έχει κάποιες ποιότητες η θλίψη/μελαγχολία που σε κάνουν να νιώθεις πιό ζωντανός και πιό ανθρώπινος,σε σχέση με την ραστώνη της νορμοθυμίας.

Back to you.
To να σε πιάνουν κρίσεις πανικού όταν μένεις μόνη σου στο σπίτι είναι εξαιρετικά ανησυχητικό...εκτός και αν είσαι 12 ετών.
Μήπως δεν έχεις απογαλακτιστεί ακόμα απ΄τα πρόσωπα και τις καταστάσεις που σου προσφέρουν μια ζώνη ασφαλείας?

----------


## Κύκνος

> Γεια!
> Για να θυμάσαι το Yoco Choco,θα πρέπει να είμαστε κοντά ηλικιακά...είμαι 33...και άντρας,αν και δεν μου κάθεται καλά αυτή η λέξη, γιατί ψυχοσυναισθηματικά έχω μείνει κάπου στα 8...οπότε ''αγόρι'' μάλλον.
> Απ΄την περιγραφή των συμπτωμάτων σου καταλαβαίνω πως δεν έχεις έντονη σωματοποίηση...εντάξει τα μουδιάσματα δεν είναι και τίποτα.
> Στην δική μου περίπτωση,αυτό που είναι ανυπόφορο είναι η σωματοποίηση και δευτερευόντως η θλίψη και αυτά που αισθάνομαι γενικότερα...Υπήρχαν περίοδοι που βίωνα θλίψη χωρίς να έχω αυτό το μόνιμο βάρος στο στομάχι και την ναυτία 24/7,και μπορώ να πώ πως την απολάμβανα(την θλίψη)...Να φανταστείς διάβαζα Καρυωτάκη και με έπιαναν τα κλάματα...και μου άρεσε...Έχει κάποιες ποιότητες η θλίψη/μελαγχολία που σε κάνουν να νιώθεις πιό ζωντανός και πιό ανθρώπινος,σε σχέση με την ραστώνη της νορμοθυμίας.
> 
> Back to you.
> To να σε πιάνουν κρίσεις πανικού όταν μένεις μόνη σου στο σπίτι είναι εξαιρετικά ανησυχητικό...εκτός και αν είσαι 12 ετών.
> Μήπως δεν έχεις απογαλακτιστεί ακόμα απ΄τα πρόσωπα και τις καταστάσεις που σου προσφέρουν μια ζώνη ασφαλείας?


Ναι, είμαστε σχετικά κοντά ηλικιακά, εγώ είμαι 40...

Μερικές φορές στην κρίση πανικού με πιάνουν και ταχυκαρδίες και δύσπνοια αλλά ως εκεί, δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχουν και χειρότερα...

Εγώ δεν την αντέχω την μελαγχολία... Όσο για τις κρίσεις πανικού με πιάνουν κυρίως γιατί φοβάμαι μήπως πει κάποιος στο σπίτι και μου κάνει κακό κι αυτό γιατί στο μακρινό παρελθόν κάποιος με είχε τρομάξει πάρα πολύ κι έκτοτε δεν νιώθω και πολύ ασφαλής γενικά πόσο μάλλον όταν είμαι μόνη στο σπίτι... Υποθέτω πως αυτό είναι ψυχωτικό στοιχείο...

----------


## Yoco Choco

> Υποθέτω πως αυτό είναι ψυχωτικό στοιχείο...[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]


Σίγουρα υπάρχει ψυχωσική συνδρομή,αλλά κατά βάση είναι μετατραυματικό στρες(PTSD)...
Ο φόβος σου φυσικά είναι αδικαιολόγητος και φαντάζομαι το καταλαβαίνεις και εσύ η ίδια,απλά δεν μπορείς να το ελέγξεις.

Δεν ξέρω πως τα πας με τις διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις,αλλά νομίζω πως χρειάζεσαι κάποιο άτομο που θα σε πάρει από το χέρι και θα σου μάθει την άλφα-βήτα της ζωής...Κάποιον που θα κατανικήσει τους φόβους και τις ανασφάλειές σου και θα σε βοηθήσει να σταθείς στα πόδια σου...
Κάτι αντίστοιχο χρειάζομαι και εγώ...άσχετα αν οι δικές μου οι φοβίες δεν έχουν να κάνουν με τους ανθρώπους.

----------


## elis

Επιτελουσ κι ενασ που εχει μυαλο

----------


## Κύκνος

> Σίγουρα υπάρχει ψυχωσική συνδρομή,αλλά κατά βάση είναι μετατραυματικό στρες(PTSD)...
> Ο φόβος σου φυσικά είναι αδικαιολόγητος και φαντάζομαι το καταλαβαίνεις και εσύ η ίδια,απλά δεν μπορείς να το ελέγξεις.
> 
> Δεν ξέρω πως τα πας με τις διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις,αλλά νομίζω πως χρειάζεσαι κάποιο άτομο που θα σε πάρει από το χέρι και θα σου μάθει την άλφα-βήτα της ζωής...Κάποιον που θα κατανικήσει τους φόβους και τις ανασφάλειές σου και θα σε βοηθήσει να σταθείς στα πόδια σου...
> Κάτι αντίστοιχο χρειάζομαι και εγώ...άσχετα αν οι δικές μου οι φοβίες δεν έχουν να κάνουν με τους ανθρώπους.


Ναι κι εγώ πιστεύω ότι είναι και μετατραυματικό στρες... Και ναι, το καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι αδικαιολόγητος αλλά όντως δεν μπορώ να τον ελέγξω και μερικές φορές φρικάρω άσχημα...

Όσον αφορά τις σχέσεις, στις φιλικές καλά τα πάω στις ερωτικές όμως έχω πρόβλημα... Αλλά ναι, όντως χρειάζομαι κάποιον που να με κάνει να νιώθω ασφαλής και για κάποια περίοδο τον είχα κι ήμουν τρισευτυχισμένη αλλά μετά χωρίσαμε...

Εσύ τι φοβάσαι;

----------


## Yoco Choco

> Εσύ τι φοβάσαι;


Πες μου εσύ...
Κάθε μέρα που ξυπνάω και ανοίγω τα μάτια,μέσα σε 2-3 δευτερόλεπτα αισθάνομαι το στομάχι μου να σφίγγει και μια αίσθηση ναυτίας να με κατακλύζει,μόνο και μόνο απ΄την συνειδητοποίηση ότι ξύπνησα...Και κρατάει όλη μέρα αυτό.
Ελπίζω σε μερικές ώρες καλού ύπνου για να ξεχαστώ και να ανασάνω.

Γενικά,για κάποιο λόγο έχω πάρει την ζωή από φόβο από τότε που γεννήθηκα,αν και είχα ιδανική βρεφική και παιδική ηλικία.
Θα το ονόμαζα ''υπαρξιακό άγχος''?...δεν ξέρω.

----------


## SeDiatetagmeniYphresia

Εμένα η μητέρα μου είχε προβλήματα ύπνου, ξυπνάει μέσα στη νύχτα και δεν μπορεί να κοιμηθεί και παίρνει ηρεμιστικά φυτικά κλπ., λέει ότι είναι άγχος γιατί σκέφτεται τις δουλειές της και όταν τις τακτοποιήσει όλες τι έχει να κάνει, ηρεμεί και κοιμάται, αλλά εγώ έχω υποψίες ότι κάτι άλλο, πιο σοβαρό, συμβαίνει, γιατί έχω δει πολλά "ανεξήγητα" συμπτώματα σε όλη την οικογένεια και ακόμα περισσότερα σε πολλούς άλλους εκτός. 

Επίσης και η γιαγιά μου είχε πρόβλημα με τον ύπνο, ξύπναγε πολύ νωρίς και με υπνωτικά κοιμόταν λίγες ώρες το βράδυ και λίγες το μεσημέρι, ΒΑΣΑΝΙΣΤΗΡΙΟ για χρόνια. Μου κάνει εντύπωση που είχαν και οι δύο το ίδιο.

Εδώ στην περιοχή με έχουν ξυπνήσει άπειρες φορές ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΩ ΝΑ ΚΟΙΜΗΘΩ με ΦΑΣΑΡΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΜΗΧΑΝΗ που κρατάει ώρα και ΚΟΡΝΕΣ μετά από αυτοκίνητα, ενώ όταν προσπαθώ μετά να κοιμηθώ, μια μηχανή κάνει ώρα φασαρία κάτω ΜΑΡΣΑΡΩΝΤΑΣ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΜΗΧΑΝΗ ΣΤΑΘΜΕΥΜΕΝΗ ΣΤΗ ΜΕΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΝΥΧΤΑΣ ή και ΑΛΛΕΣ ΩΡΕΣ, όταν ακριβώς ΠΑΩ ΝΑ ΚΟΙΜΗΘΩ. Ή με ξυπνάνε με 2-4 ώρες ύπνο και κάνουν φασαρία μέχρι το πρωί. Ή με ξυπνάνε στις 5-6 το πρωί και κορνάρουν για να μην ξανακοιμηθώ.

Φαντάζομαι όλες αυτές οι μηχανές και τα αυτοκίνητα που κάνουν το ΒΑΣΑΝΙΣΤΗΡΙΟ εντάσσονται στα εγκλήματα ειδικού τύπου που εκδηλώθηκαν μετά το πραξικόπημα του 2015, αλλά αναρωτιέμαι, γιατί δεν το κάνουν σε όλους να γελάμε;

----------


## Κύκνος

Το γράφω εδώ γιατί αν άνοιγα άλλο θέμα πάλι τον ίδιο τίτλο θα είχε... Αυτή τη στιγμή τρέμω και δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά, τις τελευταίες μέρες το ξαναέπαθα... Έχω μια ιδέα για το τι μπορεί να φταίει γιατί ο γιατρός που είχα πάει τελευταία μου έκανε δραστικές αλλαγές στα φάρμακα κι από τότε άρχισε.... Ο λόγος που το γράφω είναι απλά για συμπαράσταση, τη χρειάζομαι τώρα...

----------


## Macgyver

> Εγώ παίρνω αρκετά φάρμακα: abilify, ladose, seroquel, lamictal & anafranil...
> ;


Δεν μου πεφτει λογος , αλλα πολλα φαρμακα παιρνεις , και δεν ξερεις πλεον ποιο κανει τι ..........2 φαρμακα αρκουν ......

----------


## Macgyver

> Βασικό παθογνωμονικό στοιχείο της κατάθλιψης είναι το να ξυπνάς 4-5 το πρωι και να μην μπορείς να ξανακοιμηθείς.
> w?


Κι ομως , παρ οτι εχω χρονία κτθλψη , μια χαρα κοιμαμαι , και πολυ μαλιστα ........

----------


## Macgyver

> Γει
> 
> Back to you.
> To να σε πιάνουν κρίσεις πανικού όταν μένεις μόνη σου στο σπίτι είναι εξαιρετικά ανησυχητικό...εκτός και αν είσαι 12 ετών.
> Μήπως δεν έχεις απογαλακτιστεί ακόμα απ΄τα πρόσωπα και τις καταστάσεις που σου προσφέρουν μια ζώνη ασφαλείας?


Γενικα καλα συμπερασματα βγαζεις , μαρεσει οπως γραφεις , το λεω σαν τριτος ..........

----------


## Κύκνος

> Δεν μου πεφτει λογος , αλλα πολλα φαρμακα παιρνεις , και δεν ξερεις πλεον ποιο κανει τι ..........2 φαρμακα αρκουν ......


Τι να σου πω, δεν είμαι γιατρός οπότε επιφυλάσσομαι... Το ladose θα το κόψω πάντως οπότε ένα λιγότερο... Τώρα για τα υπόλοιπα ίσως να χρειάζεται ο συνδυασμός τους με τέτοιο μπέρδεμα που επικρατεί μέσα μου... Ας νιώθω καλά κι ας παίρνω και δέκα διαφορετικά χάπια που λέει ο λόγος και το λέω αυτό γιατί αυτές τις μέρες θέλω να μου κάνω κακό εκτός από το να νιώθω άσχημα...

----------


## ntiaki

> Τι να σου πω, δεν είμαι γιατρός οπότε επιφυλάσσομαι... Το ladose θα το κόψω πάντως οπότε ένα λιγότερο... Τώρα για τα υπόλοιπα ίσως να χρειάζεται ο συνδυασμός τους με τέτοιο μπέρδεμα που επικρατεί μέσα μου... Ας νιώθω καλά κι ας παίρνω και δέκα διαφορετικά χάπια που λέει ο λόγος και το λέω αυτό γιατί αυτές τις μέρες θέλω να μου κάνω κακό εκτός από το να νιώθω άσχημα...


Καλησπέρα και από εμένα γτ νιώθεις ότι έφτασες στα όρια σου και θες να κάνεις κακό στον εαυτό σου;; έγινε κάτι σοβαρό και θέλεις να ξεσπάσεις εκεί;;;

----------


## Κύκνος

> Καλησπέρα και από εμένα γτ νιώθεις ότι έφτασες στα όρια σου και θες να κάνεις κακό στον εαυτό σου;; έγινε κάτι σοβαρό και θέλεις να ξεσπάσεις εκεί;;;


Βασικά θα χρειαστεί ν' αλλάξω ψυχολόγο για πρακτικούς καθαρά λόγους (στο νοσοκομείο δεν έχεις δικαίωμα να κάνεις επισκέψεις πάνω από ένα χρόνο) κι αυτό με φρικάρει και σκέφτομαι πως δεν θ' αντέξω την τόσο οδυνηρή διαδικασία να ξαναπώ σε κάποιον άλλον την ιστορία μου και το τι μου συμβαίνει...

----------


## ntiaki

> Βασικά θα χρειαστεί ν' αλλάξω ψυχολόγο για πρακτικούς καθαρά λόγους (στο νοσοκομείο δεν έχεις δικαίωμα να κάνεις επισκέψεις πάνω από ένα χρόνο) κι αυτό με φρικάρει και σκέφτομαι πως δεν θ' αντέξω την τόσο οδυνηρή διαδικασία να ξαναπώ σε κάποιον άλλον την ιστορία μου και το τι μου συμβαίνει...


σίγουρα δν θα είναι εύκολο αλλά μην σε παίρνει τόσο πολύ από κάτω σκέψου ότι μπορεί να κάνεις μια καινούργια αρχή που θα αλλάξεις ψυχολόγο και αυτό μπορεί να είναι για καλό σου σκέψου θετικά όσο μπορείς!!

----------


## Sonia

Δεν ξέρω σίγουρα πως δουλεύει το όλο πράγμα κι αν επιτρέπεται να ενημερώνονται οι γιατροί μεταξύ τους, αλλά κάποιον φάκελλο με το ιστορικό σου δεν έχεις; Πιθανόν μετά από τόσα χρόνια θεραπεία, με τον νέο ψυχολόγο να το πιάσετε το θέμα αν όχι εκεί που θα το αφήσεις με την προηγούμενη γιατρό, σίγουρα λίγο παρακάτω κι όχι από την αρχή : ) Άρα πιθανόν να μην χρειαστεί να ξαναπείς την ιστορία σου, τουλάχιστον όχι με τόσες λεπτομέρειες, άλλωστε λογικά έχεις πλέον μάθει να μην στέκεσαι εκεί τόσο όσο όταν άρχισες τις συνεδρίες, σωστά;

Όπως και να έχει, δεν πρέπει να σε τρομάζει τόσο η αλλαγή. Να σκέφτεσαι ότι θα είναι για καλό παρά τα τυχόν πρόσκαιρα προβλήματα.

----------


## Κύκνος

> σίγουρα δν θα είναι εύκολο αλλά μην σε παίρνει τόσο πολύ από κάτω σκέψου ότι μπορεί να κάνεις μια καινούργια αρχή που θα αλλάξεις ψυχολόγο και αυτό μπορεί να είναι για καλό σου σκέψου θετικά όσο μπορείς!!


Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ καθόλου θετικά τώρα... Κι έχω και τη μάνα μου να μην ξέρει πως να φερθεί και να με κάνει ακόμα χειρότερα... Της έλεγα εδώ και πόσην ώρα να σταματήσει τη γκρίνια και να μην με πιέζει κι αυτή εκεί μέχρι που μ' έκανε να πάρω και lexotanil επιπλέον για να ηρεμήσω... Είναι ανίκανη να διαχειριστεί με ηρεμία δύσκολες καταστάσεις... Είμαι πολύ εκνευρισμένη αυτή τη στιγμή...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Δεν ξέρω σίγουρα πως δουλεύει το όλο πράγμα κι αν επιτρέπεται να ενημερώνονται οι γιατροί μεταξύ τους, αλλά κάποιον φάκελλο με το ιστορικό σου δεν έχεις; Πιθανόν μετά από τόσα χρόνια θεραπεία, με τον νέο ψυχολόγο να το πιάσετε το θέμα αν όχι εκεί που θα το αφήσεις με την προηγούμενη γιατρό, σίγουρα λίγο παρακάτω κι όχι από την αρχή : ) Άρα πιθανόν να μην χρειαστεί να ξαναπείς την ιστορία σου, τουλάχιστον όχι με τόσες λεπτομέρειες, άλλωστε λογικά έχεις πλέον μάθει να μην στέκεσαι εκεί τόσο όσο όταν άρχισες τις συνεδρίες, σωστά;
> 
> Όπως και να έχει, δεν πρέπει να σε τρομάζει τόσο η αλλαγή. Να σκέφτεσαι ότι θα είναι για καλό παρά τα τυχόν πρόσκαιρα προβλήματα.


Επιτρέπεται να ενημερώνονται... Και το έχω πει στην τωρινή ψυχολόγο μου και της έχω ζητήσει αν πάω τελικά σε άλλη να την ενημερώσει για τα βασικά... Απλά αυτή τη στιγμή νιώθω πανικό... Ελπίζω να μπορείς να δείξεις κατανόηση...

----------


## Delmember031219

> Βασικά θα χρειαστεί ν' αλλάξω ψυχολόγο για πρακτικούς καθαρά λόγους (στο νοσοκομείο δεν έχεις δικαίωμα να κάνεις επισκέψεις πάνω από ένα χρόνο) κι αυτό με φρικάρει και σκέφτομαι πως δεν θ' αντέξω την τόσο οδυνηρή διαδικασία να ξαναπώ σε κάποιον άλλον την ιστορία μου και το τι μου συμβαίνει...


Γεια σου, Κύκνε. Προσπάθησε να μην φορτώνεις το μυαλό σου με πολλές σκέψεις μαζεμένες. Τι θέλω να πω. Στους ΑΑ λένε πως δεν πρέπει να σκέφτονται το πως δεν θα πιούνε για μέρες αλλά το ότι δεν θα πιούνε σήμερα. Δηλαδή μικρά βήματα την κάθε φορά. Έτσι και εσύ μην σκέφτεσαι πως θα πας να πεις όλα αυτά που θέλεις να πεις μαζεμένα. Σταδιακά θα λες πράγματα, λίγα λίγα στον ψυχολόγο και ανάλογα το πως αισθάνεσαι. Δεν σε πιέζει κανένας να πας και να εξιστορείς μαζεμένα γεγονότα. Μην τα κάνεις δηλαδή βουνό όλα αυτά. Και θα το καταφέρεις. Γνωρίζω πως όταν πέφτει σκοτάδι στο μυαλό μας είναι σχεδόν αδύνατο να κάνουμε θετικές σκέψεις. Προσπάθησε να ηρεμήσεις και να ξεχαστείς έστω και λίγο με κάτι. Οτιδήποτε, κάτι παραμικρό.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Γεια σου, Κύκνε. Προσπάθησε να μην φορτώνεις το μυαλό σου με πολλές σκέψεις μαζεμένες. Τι θέλω να πω. Στους ΑΑ λένε πως δεν πρέπει να σκέφτονται το πως δεν θα πιούνε για μέρες αλλά το ότι δεν θα πιούνε σήμερα. Δηλαδή μικρά βήματα την κάθε φορά. Έτσι και εσύ μην σκέφτεσαι πως θα πας να πεις όλα αυτά που θέλεις να πεις μαζεμένα. Σταδιακά θα λες πράγματα, λίγα λίγα στον ψυχολόγο και ανάλογα το πως αισθάνεσαι. Δεν σε πιέζει κανένας να πας και να εξιστορείς μαζεμένα γεγονότα. Μην τα κάνεις δηλαδή βουνό όλα αυτά. Και θα το καταφέρεις. Γνωρίζω πως όταν πέφτει σκοτάδι στο μυαλό μας είναι σχεδόν αδύνατο να κάνουμε θετικές σκέψεις. Προσπάθησε να ηρεμήσεις και να ξεχαστείς έστω και λίγο με κάτι. Οτιδήποτε, κάτι παραμικρό.


Καλημέρα Αργύρη...

Κατάλαβα τι εννοείς, να λέω τα πράγματα σιγά σιγά... Θα προσπαθήσω...

Όσο για το να ηρεμήσω προσπαθώ αλλά δυσκολεύομαι... Προσπαθώ να ξεχαστώ με τον υπολογιστή αυτή τη στιγμή, μακάρι να το καταφέρω... Έχω νοικιάσει και ταινίες για να δω αλλά μέχρι στιγμής δεν το έχω καταφέρει... Θέλω να κοιμάμαι συνέχεια...

----------


## Macgyver

> Τι να σου πω, δεν είμαι γιατρός οπότε επιφυλάσσομαι... Το ladose θα το κόψω πάντως οπότε ένα λιγότερο... Τώρα για τα υπόλοιπα ίσως να χρειάζεται ο συνδυασμός τους με τέτοιο μπέρδεμα που επικρατεί μέσα μου... Ας νιώθω καλά κι ας παίρνω και δέκα διαφορετικά χάπια που λέει ο λόγος και το λέω αυτό γιατί αυτές τις μέρες θέλω να μου κάνω κακό εκτός από το να νιώθω άσχημα...


Παλι, χωρις να θελω να κανω τον γιατρο , επειδη με τον γιατρο μου , δεν εχω κατι να πω ( πραματικα , απορω τι λετε στους γιατρους σας ! ) , μονο για τα ζαναξ παω , η τον ρωταω για κοκτεηλ φαρμακων , και μετα κανω τα δικα μου !! .... ειναι κατα της πολυφαρμακιας , γιατι δεν ξερεις ποιο φαρμακο λειτουργει , και ποιο οχι ........ασε που επιβαρυνεις τον οργανισμο σου , και το σηκωτι σου ,, ......βεβαια τον τελευταιο λογο τον εχεις εσυ .........σορυ που πηρα το θαρρος να πω την γνωμη μου χωρις να ερωτηθω , δεν το συνηθιζω .......

για μενα , η λυση στο προβλημα σου , δεν ειναι τα φαρμακα , αφου τα παιρνεις καμμμια δεκαετια, ειναι να τολμησεις να κανεις μια σχεση ..................... εγω οταν ειχα σχεση προ τριων ετων , ημουν πολυ καλυτερα , και μουχειπει ο ψυχιατρος μου οτι αρκετοι ασθενεις με διαταραχες διαθεσης , οχι ψυχωση , μολις ερωτευθυκαν, δεν ξαναπατησαν στο ιατρειο του .....

----------

